# Probleme mit Hamachi



## ReFleXxiv (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit hamachi:

wenn ich den client starten will erscheint folgende meldung: 

"Die Verbindung mit der Engine konnte nicht hergestellt werden."

dazu habe ich ich schon gegoogelt und bin auf den lösungsvorschlag gekommen, den tunneling-engine-dienst unter "dienste/standard" zu starten. wenn ich das versuche erscheint wiederum folgende meldung 

"Der Dienst "LogMeIn Hamachi Tunneling Engine" auf "Lokaler Computer" konnte nicht gestartet werden.
Fehler 1053: Der Dienst antwortete nicht rechtzeitig auf die Start- oder Steuerungsanforderung."

die beschriebenen schritte hab ich als administrator ausgeführt....
hamachi auch schon einmal neuinstalliert, pc neugestartet, hat alles nix geholfen


würd mich freuen falls jemand ne lösung hat,
niborian


----------



## Hatuja (1. Februar 2013)

Ist der Hamachi Netzwerkadapter korrekt installiert und auch aktiviert?


----------



## ReFleXxiv (1. Februar 2013)

nein er war deaktiviert D warum auch immer !? danke D hab ich nich dran gedacht

mist funzt trotzdem noch ncih .....


----------



## Hatuja (1. Februar 2013)

Welche Version hast du denn installiert?


----------



## ReFleXxiv (1. Februar 2013)

die neueste.. also die dies bei chip gibt grade (2.1.0) .. ich hab ja wie gesagt schon einmal neuinstalliert....
gestern hat die die drauf hatte noch funktioniert.. heute nich mehr
und nahc der neuinstallation auch nich


----------



## ReFleXxiv (1. Februar 2013)

hat nich vlt. noch jemand ne idee ?? was das sien könnte und wie ichs lösen/repariern kann ??


----------



## Hatuja (2. Februar 2013)

Deinstalliers nochmal komplett und installier mal eine alte Version. Von den 2er und aufwärts halte ich nicht viel, haben bei mir auch oft Probleme gemacht.
Ich habe immer noch die 1.0.3.0 laufen und die funktioniert echt gut. Ist auch kompatibel zu den neueren.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Februar 2013)

Hatte neulich das selbe problem, habe mir nen anderes hamachi runtergeladen und es funktioniert  liegt an der version!


----------



## ReFleXxiv (2. Februar 2013)

danke für eure hilfe ! es hätte funktioniert mit einer alten version... aber mich hat dann doch noch der ehrgeiz gepackt, die aktuelle version zum laufen zu bekommen D also hab ich noch bisschen in den diensten/gerätemanager/msconfig rumgefummelt, nochmal neu installiert, dann den Tunneling-Dienst einmal deaktiviert, pc neu gestartet und den deinst wieder aktiviert....

und siehe da ich konnte den dienst starten, ohne das diese fehlermeldung kam



niborian schrieb:


> "Der Dienst "LogMeIn Hamachi Tunneling Engine" auf "Lokaler Computer" konnte nicht gestartet werden.
> Fehler 1053: Der Dienst antwortete nicht rechtzeitig auf die Start- oder Steuerungsanforderung."



jetzt funktionierts wieder


----------

